# Octagonal helmet light with single XML and Aspheric



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Having a little bit of octagonal bar left over and having the aspherics arrive from Ahorton I have started to make a little helmet light with an single XML driven from an Lflex.

I still have to machine up a retainer bezel for the aspheric but first I need to work out what the focal length is so I might need to machine the step for the aspheric a little deeper yet. I have it set at 15mm at the moment so I will see how it goes.

I am still tossing up having the Lfex in an alloy puck incorporated into the battery pack since there is no need for it to be in the light as it has no temperature monitoring. This is the cell I might use is this HobbyKing R/C Hobby Store : Turnigy 5000mAh 1S 40C Lipoly (Single Cell) as it has a high discharge rating and I will make a carbon fibre housing for it incorporating the Lflex to keep it all safe.

Here's the progress this morning. My wife has written me a list of jobs so better do those if I know what's good for me

Housing chucked up in the soft jaws










Mounted aspheric sitting in the retainer groove


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the lflex has temp monitoring. It better as I have one to put in my mini 6 up XPG bar light.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm pretty sure the lflex has temp monitoring. It better as I have one to put in my mini 6 up XPG bar light.


Yep, your right vancbiker. It's a stat led it doesn't have. Now to re-think the design. I can still tag the Lfex on the rear of the light by making an end cap or just take a punt that I won't fry the led and keep it in battery back. Too many decisions for a Saturday morning


----------



## natac (Jul 26, 2008)

Regarding Stat LED on LFlex, check down the forum for George's recent announcement of LFlex V3 which now has the Stat.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> Yep, your right vancbiker. It's a stat led it doesn't have. Now to re-think the design. I can still tag the Lfex on the rear of the light by making an end cap or just take a punt that I won't fry the led and keep it in battery back. Too many decisions for a Saturday morning


I always thought the V1/V2 of the lflex had a stat led...then i read georges post about V3:madman:
That will teach me to not read all the gumpf on georges site!

Brad, you've got problems...how many lights have you made in the last 4 weeks or so

I should really put the aspherics i have to use, but i might wait for the B3flex..

Looking good as always Brad..:thumbsup:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Brad, you've got problems...how many lights have you made in the last 4 weeks or so


It's an addiction maannn..........Perhaps I just need more sex ...maybe 7 times a week would do it or maybe I should shoot for 10 times then 7 won't seem so bad


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

the focal length from base of the lens to base of led cavity is around 12.5 mm depending on thickness of the led star .for an xml
this will give you an impression of the die with no spill not good on its own as a useable biking light imho. 
to get more spread its best to go closer to the led to defocus


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> the focal length from base of the lens to base of led cavity is around 12.5 mm depending on thickness of the led star .for an xml
> this will give you an impression of the die with no spill not good on its own as a useable biking light imho.
> to get more spread its best to go closer to the led to defocus


Thanks for that Chris:thumbsup:. I'm using the 20mm stars from Cutter so I will work around the 12.5mm. That should work well as it will make the aspheric sit further into the housing. Just need it get dark so I can have play.

The worst part is clocking up the housing in the 4 jaw each time I make a change. Perhaps I should bore out the shoulder and use a removable sleeve that I can trim to size to get the desired focal length.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

brad72 said:


> Thanks for that Chris:thumbsup:. I'm using the 20mm stars from Cutter so I will work around the 12.5mm. That should work well as it will make the aspheric sit further into the housing. Just need it get dark so I can have play.
> 
> The worst part is clocking up the housing in the 4 jaw each time I make a change. Perhaps I should bore out the shoulder and use a removable sleeve that I can trim to size to get the desired focal length.


why not thread the cavity and have a threaded insert then you can micro tune the focal length


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great idea, thanks mate. Now to cut some tool steel as I don't have threading tools at home.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I cut a 40tpi thread into the housing and made a small collar to match for the lens to sit on. This means I can now infinitely adjust the aspheric from 11 - 15mm from the led pcb base.

Great idea of yours Chris.

Mooloolaba Prawns and Beer also helped to make the job more enjoyable.

Here a picture of it


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I got the light powered up tonight and it is amazing how the beam changes for 12mm - 15mm focal length. What I will do is take a picture at each 1/2mm so everyone can see teh difference and so I can decide which I like the best. 

Preliminary tests seem to show that the focal point between 13-4 and 13.8mm gives the brightest beam when shining on a big tree about 80 meters away. Because we have a full moon at the moment camera shots will be a little difficult but I'll see how it goes. 

Might be time for another beer to ponder the results. I cannot believe that 1 led can give such a bright light.


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

You've deffo earned that beer... brilliant (pun intended) work!


----------



## capnahab (Jul 12, 2010)

Really nice job on the threading ,- as a new lathe owner (well the lathes not new) can you point me in the direction of how to do the threading. I know a little bit about threading its just how to get the threading up close to the shoulder inside the casing. 
I know its a bit OT. sorry.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, so i managed to take a few beamshots (still need to video them into 1 image) and the 13.5mm distance gave the best result. Interestingly shining the light against a wall the 13.5mm is the point where the led die is perfectly focused on my light. Defocusing the light by increasing the distance makes the light noticeably dimmer but defucusing towards the die only slightly decrease the brightness.

*Capnahab*, welcome to the forums and congrats on being a new lathe owner. If you check out this post http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/triple-xml-bar-light-mk2-755024-2.html and see posts 63 and 69 I put up a video and an explanation to another forum member about threading. If you want more info PM me and I'll be more than happy to help. As for threading towards the base of a blind hole you just need a cutting tool that has the thread cutting edge right at the end and make sure you go really slow so you can stop the lathe without overrun just before the tool hits the base, then back off the tool, reverse out and repeat until the thread is the correct depth.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice one Brad. How are you going to stop the thread from "rattling" away from the aspheric causing the focal length to change? Will a bit of locktite be sufficient?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> Nice one Brad. How are you going to stop the thread from "rattling" away from the aspheric causing the focal length to change? Will a bit of locktite be sufficient?


Yep, the red super thread locker should work but the heat might make it soften and let go. Now I know what is the best focal distance I might make a 13.5mm high collar and fit that. The other option would be a M2 cap screw coming in from the side and locking against teh inner ring. That way I can still change the focal length if required.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Great idea for the threaded adjustment. Another thing I need to learn!


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

piesoup said:


> Great idea for the threaded adjustment. Another thing I need to learn!


I can thank Troutie for that idea but it works really well for fine tuning the beam

Here is a Gif of the different focal lengths that really show how going away from the focal point of 13.5mm drastically drops the output from the light. Being my first gif please be kind. Next time I need the light on a tripod also.

The tree is at 85 meters. My camera was set at f4 but the exposure time was only about 3-4 seconds so the shots are a little dimmer than what I saw.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice one Brad, now you just need to be able to make it trail adjustable from 12.5 to 14mm in .5mm increments, then you can adjust the beam depending on what type of trail you are on


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

You could make the font bezel longer so that it has a thread that threads into the main housing.
Above the thread one or two groves for an o-ring.
Nerl the front of the bezel so you can turn it to adjust. Put a nice dollop of silicone grease on the o-rings, should keep it easy enough to turn. But the resistance of the o-rings should provide enough resistance to stop it turning on its own.
I can knock a drawing up if my explanation is bit Crap..


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

The o-rings and silicone solution should keep it water proof also.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Emu, GD and Bravellir*, great idea with the adjustability. I'm going to have to machine out the lens pocket a little as at the moment is it size for size to stop the lens from rattling. I think I 'll keep the 40tpi thread because 1/2 a turn is about 0.5mm in focal length change. Going to a smaller larger tpi would make is too sensitive. The only downside is do i make the bezel hexagonal or round? If hexagonal I guess and 1/8 of a turn would match up to the rest of the body .

I also have to change the orientation of the because at the moment when mounted the the points are at the top and bottom and I want them flat. Something I overlooked when drilling the power cable hole and mounting the led.

Then a splash of colour I suppose. If I make a carbon fibre mount I might ano is gun metal grey (although not a colour per se). That should look alright and go with both my red and grey helmets. (got to look good out on the trails)


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking good brad. Where did you get the aspheric lens from?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

cytoe said:


> Looking good brad. Where did you get the aspheric lens from?


Mate I got if from Ahorton over at candle power forums. See this link
Ahorton's sales (Lenses, headlamps ...)

If you are in the USA then this guy is a distributor of them Aspheric Len's sale USA/Canada


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Any progress on this Brad?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Any progress on this Brad?


Only in my head unfortunately.

I have to make up a carbon fibre helmet mount for it and I have the choice of straight black weave or a black/ red weave. Might have to make both as I have a red helmet and a a grey helmet. First I have to make a fibreglass mould though

What I might do is make this hosing non adjustable and make up another one with focusing abilities.

I also need to purchase some 18650 cells so I am eagerly awaiting the results for the cells you guys just bought.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

So I managed to spend some more hours in my hot shed (35ºc on Saturday) and got the light nearly finished. All that is left is to do is add a few slots on the driver cover, polish the housing up and anodize it. Still can't decide on black or red though.

I opted for a fixed focus aspheric with this light but I can still defocus by moving the lens closer to the led as the aspheric still sits on the threaded bazel.

Oh yeah, have to make a helmet mount also and a 1s2p battery pack.

Here are some pics of the progress



















Size comparison against the triple XML handlebar light


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks good, Brad! I assume the eyebrow is more of a design statement than functional given an aspheric throws all the light in a tightly focused beam? I guess it does help to protect the lens somewhat.

Colour? I vote for orange, but that's just me...


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks *Kwarwick*, the eyebrow is both for aesthetics and for protection. I broke 2 aspheric's by dropping them on bricks when I was outside in the dark testing so I am a bit paranoid.

Now the housing is assembled I can probably shorten the eye brow by about 3mm to make it level with the top of the aspheric.

As for the orange I am tempted as I reckon it would look pretty good.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good brad...now we both have a bar light and a mini matching helmet light..
I vote for blue 

I need to get back on the mill and make something to anodise .spent my spare time this weekend stripping and servicing my fox forks and rear shock!


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I to like the blue Jay. I think I am going to have to make a blue set up. It looks so regal.


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

Both of these designs are very pleasing to the eye. The larger aspheric, when looking at the area where the fins are, reminds me of chunkier version of the Discovery One ship in 2001 a Space Odyssey. 

Now all I need are a lathe and design talent. Unfortunately I have neither. 

Thanks for turning your ideas into something we can see.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yey, I have nearly finished the light after a month or so of procrastination. All that is left is to wire in the lfex and led, make a momentary remote switch and get a battery pack.

I was going to anodize the light gold but it hasn't arrived so to make is match the bar light it got Red instead. The mount is fasted to the helmet using the 3M dual lock tape and it is nearly impossible to pull off but I hit a branch it will break free.

So, here it is mounted to the helmet and with the bar light.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks good Brad..how much room have you got for the lflex? I had ony a 22mm OD 11mm pocket..
Sure is a squeeze getting it all in with my fat fingers..and the short lengths of wire needed.

Only one question..
How do you know the branch will break free


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the light! Nice mount too, Brad.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Jay, the rear pocket is 30 diameter x 9mm deep so finger crossed it shouldn't be to hard to fit everything in.

Hadn't though about ripping the branch off and the light staying attached to my helmet.

Here's a pic of how the Lflex will be mounted inside the rear cap. You can also see the o-ring groove.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I like the light! Nice mount too, Brad.


Thanks mate. The mount came out pretty good but next time I think I'll fold some alloy rather than cutting is from octagonal bar.

I should be able to make a fibreglass mould from this one and make so mounts form carbon fibre.

Here's some pick of the mount.










Milling the mount to shape with a 14mm cutter










Mount shaped and ready to be cut from the solid bar with a hack saw.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

That mount came out really cool..I thought it was made from perspex and heated up and bent to shape..

How do you find the bolt holes inside the driver compartment rather than in the outside wall, does the rear cover line up nicely, or is it a simple case of line it up and tighten?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful. The adjustable mount is way nice. You're right though, bend sheet metal to the shape then drill the holes and slots. Much less machining that way.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm just cutting brackets from 1.5" L-shaped aluminum, but I don't have the nice tools you guys do.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Jay *the the rear cover lines up perfectly and once tightened and I cannot budge it. Next time though I will turn up a small locating step in the main body of the housing to make it even stronger against lateral movement. I would do it now but I don't want to ruin the ano finish.

*Vancbiker*, thanks for the comments. I'm looking at the mount this morning and working out a way I can make a mould so I can make some carbon fibre mounts. If I make a split mount I should be fine.

In the picture in post #34 you can see the housing has 2 vertical mounting holes drilled so if the mount is more on top of the helmet the the light can sit 5mm lower into the mount.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I'm just cutting brackets from 1.5" L-shaped aluminum, but I don't have the nice tools you guys do.


Believe me I Iooked all over my workshop for some square tube of the right size but alas there was none, hence why I went the milling route

.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Got a little more progress.

My batteries arrived today so I can now make up a 1s2p pack. I ended up getting the protected Panasonic blazer NCRA3100mAh 18650 cells so I will be interested to see how they go. Theoretically I should get just over 2 hours on full tilt.

Since the batteries come in a nice plastic case I might leave them in there and wrap the whole thing in carbon fibre making it strong, light and waterproof.

Lflex all wired up in the rear cover










New batteries ready to be made into a pack










.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

How will the protected cells go with the lflex protection, any compatibility issues?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> How will the protected cells go with the lflex protection, any compatibility issues?


Won't pose an issue as long as the discharge voltage in the Lflex is set correctly. These batteries have a protection circuit that will cut off at 2.75V so i will keep the lfex shut down at 3.0v so a t least if the protection circuit fails I will not have a fire on the back of my helmet:madmax: (well now i'm just being dramatic)

.


----------



## jmblur (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Brad,

What's that cable gland, m8? If you're in the states, mind sharing where you got it? Having a heck of a time tracking down something small (and not paying mcmaster $8 a pop for it!)


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmblur said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> What's that cable gland, m8? If you're in the states, mind sharing where you got it? Having a heck of a time tracking down something small (and not paying mcmaster $8 a pop for it!)


Hi Mate. Yep, M8. I use these ones from RS components Australia Buy Cable Glands Cable,gland,MINI,nickel plated brass,neoprene seal,IP68,M8 RS 52001880 online from RS for next day delivery.

You could try these guys over in the states LAPP KABEL|52001880|CABLE GLAND, BRASS, THRD SZ M8 | Newark.com

.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Managed to get the pack wired up, wrapped ready to be coated in Carbon fibre and charged.

I programmed up the Lflex and took the light outside for a test. To be honest as bright as the aspheric is it is too tight by itself as I think Troutie and Goldigger found. There was no spill at all that meant your focus could only be on that square of light. Ok for the road I think but not for me on twisty trails.

So, I though I would fit an XML-10R from cutter Cutter Electronics since this was another reflector I plan to use for a helmet light. It is a 29mm aluminium reflector and fits neatly over the LED die. Long story short the bean was really good. A good size hot spot but still plenty of smooth spill to give a far better field of vision. The led in the housing has the dome trimmed off to just above the led phosphor so I will swap out the led tomorrow with a regular XML as see whet the difference is.

this light certainly blows the poor old triple XPE out of the water.

Pack all wrapped up in pvc heat shrink









XML-10R Aluminium Reflector 









Aiming at tree 85m away with trimmed dome XML at 3A drive current









Aiming light as it would be if mounted on my helmet and riding, still at 3A drive current


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's some impressive throw but still with a nice spill! Interesting about the aspheric. Did you try defocusing it to provide some spill?

Good choice on the batteries, how much did they set you back? I'd replace all my CGR18650 equipped packs with them if I could, but I just can't justify or afford it!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I like that beam! Just enough spill but puts the light down the trail where it's really needed.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

mattthemuppet said:


> that's some impressive throw but still with a nice spill! Interesting about the aspheric. Did you try defocusing it to provide some spill?
> 
> Good choice on the batteries, how much did they set you back? I'd replace all my CGR18650 equipped packs with them if I could, but I just can't justify or afford it!


The aspheric beam is slightly defocused but maybe not enough. As the bezel that supports the base of the aspheric is threaded I can make it closer to the led so I might look at that tonight. In saying that the XML-10R is a pretty amazing reflector. Having such a smooth spot to spill transition is really pleasing on the eyes. Next I will put in regular domed XML and compare the two.

The batteries cost $29 AUD for the 2 with free shipping off ebay (item # 280768920951). I bought from a local seller for a better guarantee of getting a genuine cells. I figured that pre-built pack was going to cost me $50 with shipping and not have the same capacity, discharge current etc so why not build a better pack for less. Plus since I will run the light on 3A when going downhill having a 6200mAh pack will be a great advantage.

.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> I like that beam! Just enough spill but puts the light down the trail where it's really needed.


I agree it's a pretty nice beam. I will get it out on the trails in the next few nights so I can make a proper judgement.

My local trails are twisty single track with lots of rocks, berms and a few drops but I also do the lower section of the DH track so seeing well is essential. I'm getting a bit excited now.

On the plus side now winter is coming there are no where near as many spiders building their webs across the trails. Nothing worse than being smacked in the face by a 50mm diameter spider.

.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

but has it stropped raining up your way yet?

Still very wet here in Sydney


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> It is a pretty nice beam. I will get it out on the trails in the next few nights so I can make a proper judgement.
> 
> My local trails are twisty single track with lots of rocks, berms and a few drops but I also do the lower section of the DH track so seeing well is essential. I'm getting a bit excited now.
> 
> ...


A spider eating its lunch and hitting you in the face might be worse?


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

You're gonna feel it if you hit that at full speed...:crazy:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> but has it stropped raining up your way yet?
> 
> Still very wet here in Sydney


Had 2 days of no rain then today it has started again. 

F#ck that bird eating spider. I jump off the bike dancing around like a girl enough after hitting a big spider web.

Between, trapdoor spiders, funnel webs, red belly black snakes, brown snakes, tiger snakes, red back spiders, white tail spiders, we do all right in Aus. Funny how they never seem to give us a problem though.

These are what we get up in QLD. At least they are big enough (grow to 45mm) for the light to pick them up so you can either duck or swerve. 










.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Complete light set weight. I should be able to drop some weight with a carbon fibre mount and by trimming the housing a bit but otherwise very happy.










.


----------



## jmblur (Jul 3, 2007)

brad72 said:


> Hi Mate. Yep, M8. I use these ones from RS components Australia Buy Cable Glands Cable,gland,MINI,nickel plated brass,neoprene seal,IP68,M8 RS 52001880 online from RS for next day delivery.
> 
> You could try these guys over in the states LAPP KABEL|52001880|CABLE GLAND, BRASS, THRD SZ M8 | Newark.com
> 
> .


Perfect, thanks! I even looked on Newark and didn't see anything, guess I missed these. Thanks again!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well done Brad but you ain't getting out of it that easily.

Close up of that switch please, it looks tiny. Is it waterproof?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

brad72 said:


> The aspheric beam is slightly defocused but maybe not enough. As the bezel that supports the base of the aspheric is threaded I can make it closer to the led so I might look at that tonight. In saying that the XML-10R is a pretty amazing reflector. Having such a smooth spot to spill transition is really pleasing on the eyes. Next I will put in regular domed XML and compare the two.
> 
> The batteries cost $29 AUD for the 2 with free shipping off ebay (item # 280768920951). I bought from a local seller for a better guarantee of getting a genuine cells. I figured that pre-built pack was going to cost me $50 with shipping and not have the same capacity, discharge current etc so why not build a better pack for less. Plus since I will run the light on 3A when going downhill having a 6200mAh pack will be a great advantage.
> 
> .


from my fiddling with the spidereyes. I have gone inwards from the focused die position 2 mm and it makes for a great spot light. still it does have the Xpgs for flood so never tried with just the asphericals.

Great set up there Brad the spider catcher.
Glad we don't have things trying to kill us every where over here.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

emu26 said:


> Well done Brad but you ain't getting out of it that easily.
> 
> Close up of that switch please, it looks tiny. Is it waterproof?


Mate the switch is from RS Components, part # 3367148. All I do is put a bit of credit card behind the switch to increase the size then put some heatshrink over it, being careful not to shrink the part above the button too much otherwise it won't work. I overheat the open end of the heatshrink and crimp with some pliers to seal it. Stick on some 3M dual lock to secure it to the helmet and job done.

I am trying to find a switch that has a stronger button force so I can feel a more positive click but this one works fine. I am going to make an alloy switch housing and use some silicone for the button but this switch is just too quick and easy


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> from my fiddling with the spidereyes. I have gone inwards from the focused die position 2 mm and it makes for a great spot light. still it does have the Xpgs for flood so never tried with just the asphericals.
> 
> Great set up there Brad the spider catcher.
> Glad we don't have things trying to kill us every where over here.


Thanks Chris. I will try defocusing a bit further but I think it is the addition of the XPG's in your lights that really improve the beam. As a torch the aspheric by itself would be great.

The XML-10R reflector is really impressive I am am looking forward for it to get dark so I can see what a full domed (standard) led looks like.

Passed a 6 foot brown snake on the way to trail head yesterday. Rain must of brought him out. I avoided it, but a real man would bave bunny hopped it

.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

mmmmm....so thing have got a little more complicated. I fitted a standard XML tonight (not a trimmed dome) and did a series of beam shots.

The aspheric brought a 2mm closer to the led produced a really nice beam. Reasonable wide, and when coupled with a bar light a bit of a cannon. By itself there was very little spill so you would have to move your head around more rather that just your eyes.

I thing the XML-10R reflector would make a great helmet only light and there is some really usable spill but if used with a bar light then the aspheric took the cake. This still needs to be tested out on the trail so final judgement will be reserved till then.

One thing I will say is that I like the warmer colour the XML-10 R gives vs the harshness of the aspheric.

Anyway here are a series of shots taken. As usual the big tree is 85 meters away. Triple XML with 35mm narrow optic is driven at 2800mA and Single XML at 3000mA. The FL is the distance from the bottom of the LED die to the bottom of the aspheric lens. The single xml is aimed as it would be if on my helmet.

Daytime shot to show distance............................................Night control shot









Triple XML + Single XML with XML-10R............................Triple XML + single Aspheric at 9.79mm FL 









Single Aspheric at 9.79mm FL............................................Single Aspheric at 10.87mm FL









Single Aspheric at 11.7mm FL...........................................Single XML-10R reflector


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a feeling that the aspheric works better with the bar light in the beam shots because the relative outputs of the lights are so different (say 1000 vs. 2800lm theoretical). So, the aspheric is more noticeable because the smaller amount of light is more tightly focused. I've personally found a 1:2 helmet:bar output ratio works better, so that the helmet light doesn't become overwhelmed by the bar light and your eyes don't have to suddenly adjust to the helmet light only when you're going round corners.

I'd personally give both a go out on the trails - back yard beamshots can be very deceiving. Might even be the case that it'll be worth swapping between the reflector and aspheric depending on the type of riding you're going to be doing.

Nice deal on the batteries BTW, you'll be very happy with them.

On another note, does anybody find it slightly weird how familiar we are with each others backyards around the world?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

brad72 said:


> Between, trapdoor spiders, funnel webs, red belly black snakes, brown snakes, tiger snakes, red back spiders, white tail spiders, we do all right in Aus. Funny how they never seem to give us a problem though.
> 
> These are what we get up in QLD. At least they are big enough (grow to 45mm) for the light to pick them up so you can either duck or swerve.
> 
> ...


Australia - where everything can either kill you or wants to kill you when it grows big enough.

My eldest got bitten by a spider when we were living there which turned into a really nasty abscess on her knee. That's how I know 2yr olds don't have knee caps


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't mind showing you all my back yard, but I'm not showing anyone my back door 

Anyway I don't have a garden..


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> I don't mind showing you all my back yard, but I'm not showing anyone my back door


I wouldn't recognise your backdoor if it walked up and smacked me in the face. I'm pretty familiar with the horse that lives in the field behind Brad's house though..


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Matt. I totally agree with traditional helmet lights being drowned by the bar light, especially now the XML's have come onto the scene, so the defocused aspheric should be really good. I might strap the GoPro to my helmet and take a video with both the aspheric and reflector on just for some fun. Video tells 1000 words. All I can say is that the either way I go, the lights are bloody bright

There are 4 horses in the paddock behind my house at the moment, but they must have all gone to bed, or kept clear as the're sick of me waking them up and blinding them

Forgot about the Spurwing Pluvers. As an 8 year old I got attacked by about 8 of them (nesting season) and all I could do was lie down as flat as I could in the middle of a paddock whilst I st#t myself. Every time they got bored I would jump up and run a little closer to the tree's. Didn't do that again.

Check out his spurs . He should be wearing chaps as well










.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's some picks mounted up on the helmet. I might shorten the power cable on the battery when I wrap it in the carbon fibre. I shook the crap out of the helmet and nothing came loose so the 3M dual lock tape certainly does it's job


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

I ride with a tripple XM-L flood light on the bars. I used a 18650 torch with ahortons aspheric lens kit on the helmet several times to go along with it. I think it is a very nice combination, on its best, when the triplle XM-L is dimmed (L4 on the h6flex, 1.5A) and the XM-L behind the aspheric on 3A.

But things are quite different here on the other side: Around here the birds eat the spiders :skep:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

mrradlos said:


> I ride with a tripple XM-L flood light on the bars. I used a 18650 torch with ahortons aspheric lens kit on the helmet several times to go along with it. I think it is a very nice combination, on its best, when the triplle XM-L is dimmed (L4 on the h6flex, 1.5A) and the XM-L behind the aspheric on 3A.
> 
> But things are quite different here on the other side: Around here the birds eat the spiders :skep:


Thanks for the input mate. The aspheric lens is one of ahortons so it it nice to here you like the combination. I haven't tried the wide triple optic yet but will once this rains stops and I can get out on the trails

Got to love all the wildlife in Australia although if you don't bother them they don't bother you.

.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

brad72 said:


> Here's some picks mounted up on the helmet. I might shorten the power cable on the battery when I wrap it in the carbon fibre. I shook the crap out of the helmet and nothing came loose so the 3M dual lock tape certainly does it's job


Looking great! I always run some velcro around the light mount and helmet just in case it get whacked on something. Same for the battery- belt and suspenders approach.


----------

